# Norcal



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello world! I am in the San Francisco Bay Area and am looking for mentors. I have many mentors in the world or breeding and showing dogs, but I have yet to come across a suitable mentor for working dogs. Since being involved with dogs, I have not ceased looking for someone to 'show me the ropes' in the world of personal protection. Beyond DVD's and books, I want real world, live action and hands on training. I guess kind of an apprentice. If anyone can help me I would be very greatful


----------



## Francis Metcalf (Oct 10, 2009)

I do classes in the East Bay! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/masterofhounds?feature=mhw4


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Francis Metcalf said:


> I do classes in the East Bay!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/masterofhounds?feature=mhw4


AWESOME! So idk how this works... Would I pay for training... IDK... I am looking more for a mentorship type thing because I do not have a dog in mind to actually train, i was looking more into just watching training sessions, help out, maybe you can use me as a decoy... I guess kind of like an apprentice... Let me know!


----------

